# The Colt M1911A1 in Vietnam.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This Colt was given to me by a Marine Captain in 'Nam during the summer of 1967. *It had saved both our lives!!!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thank you for your service, and wipe down that fine piece of machine with silicone cloth once for me!!!!!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Wow, that is impressive - especially the history.

If I were you, I'd get a shadowbox made for it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

1967. Viet Nam doesn't seem that far back.

Good photo, good pistol. Thanks for the reminder. Thanks for sharing.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

*Seems like yesterday for me....damn.....where did all the time go?*


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Seems like yesterday for me....damn.....where did all the time go?*


 I don't know I just woke up old and fat one day. 
Hey guys were in the history books . You know. My daugthers are only ones in school who father is a Nam Vet and brother is Iraq Vet.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i woke up to the fact i was a young man anymore when my youngest daughter graduated boot camp at ft. sill sept.1999. and was introduced as a vet that if he stayed in would have had his 30 in 2 years before


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

That is one fine piece of workmanship, and yes, thank you for serving our country.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

That is just gorgeous. That would be one 1911 I'd love to see. I'm not a big fan of new or tricked out 1911s but one with some history would just make my day. Same goes for a Beretta 92. Great piece. Document it. Preserve it. Keep it in the family.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you for your service to our great country. By all means document it with writing and pictures. It is a peice of American History to be Proud of.
Thanks again for serving and sharing..


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is a photo of me on the Go Cong River in the Delta in 1967....


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

I had the great pleasure of carrying my fathers 1911 for my TOD in southeast asia. Id stash my issue and always have it on me. Even in the shower.:smt023 It saved my life twice, it never failed and never missed. Its my "bed" gun now, my ccw is stashed elsewhere.
74-76 in a place I wasent, on a base that didnt exist, getting holes in my body that I couldent have cuz I wasnt there and I still get a check for it. Imagine that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

*Boy....what memories...used to "flat hat" the Mekong...somehow, I never managed to c&b, but I did have my skids in the water...I guess it wasn't my time...I get the willies thinking how crazy I used to be...*


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This is what my "real" job was. I was a Bombardier/Navigator in the Douglas A3 Skywarrior.

I took this photo while coming aboard the Bon Homme Richard CVA-31 at Dixie Station.....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hats off to you fellas


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Boy....what memories...used to "flat hat" the Mekong...somehow, I never managed to c&b, but I did have my skids in the water...I guess it wasn't my time...I get the willies thinking how crazy I used to be...*


I go to those memories (nightmares) when I need a good bowel movement.

Ron


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> I go to those memories (nightmares) when I need a good bowel movement.
> 
> Ron


LOL +1

Long periods of extreme boredom followed by brief periods of sheer terror.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Remember guys, when you are coming aboard a carrier, there are only two places you can wind up!

*AND ONE OF THEM IS REAL BAD! *:smt022


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

*I prefer to look at life and all it's experiences as half full....not half empty. This is for you Ronnie J.*


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*??*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *I prefer to look at life and all it's experiences as half full....not half empty. This is for you Ronnie J.*


Sorry if I offended you--won't happen again.

RJ


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Sorry Gang*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *I prefer to look at life and all it's experiences as half full....not half empty. This is for you Ronnie J.*


Not to in anyway flame Dustoff --but I have to make a comment--

In your comment, you refereed to the "willies", and crazy things we did--that is what I meant by bowel movement. It scares the dooo out of me at times when I think of the things we did and lived through at that age and in that place. I just don't see how that makes things look half empty--

Again, I do not intent to start a war with Dustoff as I am sure he is proud of his service as I am of mine.

RJ


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

John Holbrook said:


> Here is a photo of me on the Go Cong River in the Delta in 1967....


~ I think thats a good image, it almost talks... I think it's interesting seeing pix from you guys and I say that the up most respect.... And please just let me say "THANK YOU" to all of you... I can't even image....


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. The VC did not get the word that I was a non-combatant and were trying to KILL ME, arrrrrrrgh !!!!:mrgreen:


----------

